# Remeron, Celexa, Wellbutron users, please help.



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I posted this in IBS but am posting here also in hope of more responses.I have a friend who, for over 20 years suffered with IBS although she was not tested for it,therefore not aware that what her problem was until about 6 years ago. Anyway, I saw her for the first time in a few years today and her IBS symptoms are gone completely and she's living a normal life that she had not known for so long and has been for 2 1/2 years. She explained to me that the only change she made in her life was that she went off of her old meds and started taking Remeron. She said it's not even for IBS but it worked a miracle in her life. She said she had no side effects except that she gained 30 lbs.She has lost most of the weight now by changing her eating habits and exercising.What I want to know is if anyone on this board has had experience with Remeron, Wellbutron, or Celexa and how did it help you ---if it helped you that is.Thank you


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Well I was on Celexa for a short time... I still have the prescription but stopped taking it because I didn't feel i needed it anymore...but when I started taking it, it did make a big difference for me... at first I didn't notice much change, but my mom started noticing I was happier and had more motivation to get up and do stuff... after a couple weeks I could tell the difference myself... I started working out every day, eating more often, and generally taking care of myself a lot better than I had been because I felt motivated to do so... in all i took it for a little over a month, during which time i was able to get my life back on track... I'm not taking it anymore because things are going so much better for me, that I've been extremely happy, and even when i do get the occaisional flare up, it's not a big deal and I just kinda roll my eyes at myself in the mirror when I havta make a trip to the bathroom... I know my problems haven't completely gone away, but they don't bother me much cuz i'm so much happier now, that I don't let it


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi. I have taken Remeron (generic name is mirtazapine) for 2 years now, originally for depression and associated anxiety and sleeping problems. It helped really well for those 3 things. I cannot tolerate SSRIs as they give me cramping and diarrhoea. I have found the Remeron has helped with IBS too. It's no miracle treatment, but it has helped with pain and D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Remeron interacts with several neurotransmitter receptors.One of them is the 5-HT3 (Serotonin) receptor that Lotronex interacts with.K.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have taken both celexa and remeron. Celexa helps with IBS after the first week. Now I take Remeron for depression/anxiety and it works really well with no bad side effects.


----------

